# Shower Drain Cover



## The-Dataman (Apr 16, 2012)

I can no longer secure the shower drain cover due to broken screws that would be too dificult to try to remove. Because the drain cover is somewhat recessed and can pretty much stay in place unless something pushes it out of place from underneath, I am thinking that I can secure it with a non-hardening sealant or a few dabs of plumbers putty. Would either of these options be considered as proper alternatives to using screws?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 16, 2012)

How about Silicone?


----------



## The-Dataman (Apr 17, 2012)

That is exactly what I was referring to when mentioning sealant. My only concern is being able to remove the cover when it is time to clean again.  In other words, I am hoping that the sealant/silicone will not turn to glue and create another problem. I just needs to be strong enough to keep these gigantic roaches/palmetto bugs that we have in South Florida from coming through the drain. I have heard tales of snakes coming through drains but cannot confirm but nevertheless want to have the drain cover secured but removable.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 18, 2012)

Putty will NOT work.  It will disintegrate.

Dry the area with a blow dryer.  Remove any organic gunk with a small brush.  You can use generous amounts of clear silicone sealant but know that it will require maintenance due to mold and accumulated soap scum.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think if you use just a few dabs instead of the entire perimeter you should be Ok.
Perhaps a bathroom grade caulk that is rated as mildew resistant will prolong replacement of the caulk.


----------



## The-Dataman (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.  I did in fact use a bathroom grade silicone that is not supposed to mildew or mold at least for a long time. Thanks again for all responses.


----------

